# Travian......



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello....any body at here play Travian ?? :wave::wave:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

nope, got a friend who's so addicted he checks his villages in the pub!!


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

im ashamed to say it, but i do, what server you on? im on uk-1


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm on Speed Server Indonesia, thanks for reply, i'm adicted this game, :wave:


----------

